

Help, I'm getting killed by international wire-transfer fees - moge

I found a really great and affordable SCRUM based development team that is based in Argentina. The problem is is that their bank charges $70 wire-transfer fee and mine charges $35. Which means I am paying an extra $105 per invoice.<p>As a self-funded startup this is a hard pill to swallow. Any tips or advice on ways to avoid these fees?
======
christkv
Have a look at this company it might be a lot cheaper <http://www.xe.com/fx/>

------
gexla
Wow, that's quite expensive. As another poster mentioned, looking into a
currency exchange service such as xe.com would be a good idea. Essentially you
do an ACH transfer to them and then they do a transfer to the recipients bank
account. Not only is the transfer cheaper than a wire, but you should get a
better exchange rate.

------
gerakinis
You could solve it the way that my employers have: take your end of the cost
out of their invoice.... I didn't think it was the best solution ever, but I
honestly didn't have enough leverage to do anything about it, either. I'll
probably just bill more next time =p

------
nolite
xe is awesome.. been using them for 10 years now

------
hector_ka
can you use western union?

~~~
ivanstojic
Generally speaking, that's even worse than bank transfers...

